# Been Pregnant and Didn't know it ?



## DanaMarie (Aug 4, 2005)

I am trying to figure out if I could possibly be pregnant and just don't know it. I have a period that is more than two months late; coupled with W/D that wasn't perfect around normal ovulation time. Two urine tests have come back negative and I don't have any major sypmtoms just mild nausea and some cramping all around not just one particular side.

Someone told me I could still be pregnant and just have low HcG so thats why I am not feeling any strong symptoms. Has this been the case for anyone? Does anyone have a clue of any other reason my period could be so late( CD1 was Dec 13)? I have never missed a period other than my pregnancies. Also I am nursing 2yr old and that has picked up at nite a bit but I am assuming she can't be nursing more than when i was tandem nursings and I never missed periods then.

Thanx for any input

Dana


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

I would guess you're not pregnant and just having funky cycles. If you conceived two months ago the hcg would be plenty high enough to show a positive on a home urine test. If you're really concerned just go to your gyno for a blood test.


----------



## MovnMama (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanaMarie*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if I could possibly be pregnant and just don't know it. I have a period that is more than two months late; coupled with W/D that wasn't perfect around normal ovulation time. Two urine tests have come back negative and I don't have any major sypmtoms just mild nausea and some cramping all around not just one particular side.
> 
> ...


Short answer - yes, this is the case for me and it is absolutely possible.

Don't know if this is what you want to hear, but I flunk urine tests like it's nobody's business. My son had to be confirmed by ultrasound - ultrasound! - after flunking multiple home tests and being told a blood test showed hormones so low, I couldn't be pregnant. Link to the full story here if you are interested.

If it makes you feel any better, I am in the same boat again. I had a normal period beginning 12/31, and then one day of bleeding when my next period was due (ps. I ALWAYS have implantation bleeding too - fun fun.). So now, I'm four days late for feb's period, and I've flunked about 6 home tests and a blood test.

But like you, I am never late. Soooooo... yeah, I probably need an ultrasound to know for sure.

The only other thing is, I was not nursing when I got PG with my son, and I'm not nursing now. So I have no advice on the conceiving while nursing question.

Hope you get it resolved. Or, realistically, you'll begin to show soon enough, and then you'll know!

Good luck.


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

I think your cycles are just off. I'm on CD106 and still nursing....multiple BFNs, so I'm in the same boat!.

As far as I know, if you have ever registered a positive on a HPT, then it wouldn't be a case of the HCG just not getting in to your urine, like MvnMomma.

Hoping for answers for both of us, soon!!


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. Except I'm not nursing. My last "real" period was Jan. 7th. I had one in Feb. that lasted only one day. I tested shortly after that and got a negative. I was due for a period again Friday, and it hasn't shown yet. I have none of my typical symptoms either. I tested Wed. and got another negative. I have one more test, and I'm trying to hold off taking it until my period is really late. If it doesn't show, and I still get a negative I guess I'll get a blood test. It's so weird. I don't have any obvious signs of pregnancy, but my tummy definitely looks and feels different and when I lean over the cribs at work (I work in the infant room of a Preschool) I feel a little pressure. Plus some other little signs here and there. Ugh! It's so frustrating not knowing!

I saw an episode of that show "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" where this woman had some slight pregnancy symptoms (including no period), but she kept taking pg tests and they kept coming out negative so she didn't think she was pregnant. Then she went into labor. lol So, it does happen!


----------



## Jster (Apr 22, 2003)

Can I join the crazy train? My cycles are short--23 or 24 days--and have only been irregular post-partum. My last real period started 2/10, but we had a possible late withdrawl on 2/15 so I actually took plan B on 2/16. I read that it could make your period a week late, so waited and waited. We were about to buy a house (our first) and things were admittedly stressful, so I waited to test until 3/20...long after it was "due." It was negative. On Monday I spotted a little, as well as on Tuesday (never enough to get on a pad, just a bit when I wiped) then on Wednesday I had significant cramping and some bleeding with lots of small clots, none bigger than a pea. The bleeding on Thursday barely got on the pad, but was definitely bloody/clotty. Today it's almost stopped. Definitely not like a normal period...maybe about 20% of what I'd have for a period.

I've had three previous pregnancies and all I tested positive at or before 14dpo, so usually no problem with that. My only pregnancy symptoms were sensitive nipples for a few weeks in late February, some tiredness (but could be from other things) and the incredibly vivid, nightly dreams I always have during pregnancy. The dreams may not be a symptom for anyone else but they are so unlike my normal sleeping/dreaming that it's hard to express...it's like watching movies all night because they have nothing to do with myself or my life or people I know, just detailed intense stories.

On Thursday I went to the obgyn and had a urine test (negative) and went to the lab for a blood test, which will be back Monday. Any guesses???!?? The obgyn dismissed it all because of the Plan B, the fact that I have been bleeding this week, and the negative urine tests, but humored me with the blood test. Frankly, I would have preferred an ultrasound  even though I usually don't go for high tech pregnancies (my last was an unassisted pregnancy/birth) because the uncertainy is driving me crazy. I start thinking too much, like if I am pregnant, I'd now be past all major organ development and have not taken any prenatals, have not avoided caffeine, etc. Sigh.


----------

